# GRAMPS Tank Car



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been trying to get a few pieces of rolling stock ready to take to Marty's so i'll have something to pull behind my K-27. Here is a Bachmann GRAMPS tank car that just came out of the un-paint shop this afternoon. As I was working on it, my wife walked by and said, "I think you only like things that look old and decrepit!" To my credit, I didn't say a thing.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Smart Man, looks good


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Old and decrepit










That's what the Gramps tanks are suppose to look like.

Nice job. I like the spilled fuel. Looks just like the pictures in all of my D&RGW books.


----------



## tiespike (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks good, and a smart man knows when to hold his tongue!  "I think you only like things that look old and decrepit!"


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Great un-paint work. Looks like an inservice car.


----------

